
Ask HN: Facebook fake likes ans post generator - maa5444
I was wondering if there is any mozilla&#x2F;chrome extension that will do that so my FB activity will be masked some how; I think that breask FB rules but for educational puropose I was curious to ask if you knew anything like that....
======
mtmail
There is [https://noiszy.com/](https://noiszy.com/) which isn't Facebook
specific. Here's counter arguments why it won't work for privacy
[https://lifehacker.com/generating-a-bunch-of-internet-
noise-...](https://lifehacker.com/generating-a-bunch-of-internet-noise-isnt-
going-to-hi-1793898833)

------
M_Bakhtiari
Try learning English and then rephrasing your question.

